

Ask HN: Self-hosting an environment like Cloud9 or Koding? - Stubb

Are there any open-source software stacks that would let me deploy a browser-based IDE for C++ development (Linux target)? I&#x27;m thinking something like Cloud9 or Coding but with everything running on corporate servers. Editing, compiling, testing, debugging, and interaction with version control are all needed functions. Other languages would be helpful in the future.<p>The Koding demo looks quite slick, particularly with the Linux command line, but I can&#x27;t claim to have thoroughly researched the field. I see that at least some of Koding is open source but don&#x27;t have a sense if it&#x27;s something that&#x27;s readily downloaded and deployed on VMs. There may be other options as well. I&#x27;m also unclear if graphical output is in any way supported (e.g., developing with Qt).<p>Edit: In many cases, the client machines will be locked down Windows boxes where everything needs to run in IE or possibly Firefox. I don&#x27;t think Chrome is an option. Installing other network apps (e.g., PuTTY, VNC) won&#x27;t be an option. The solution needs to be 100% browser based.
======
cyberpanther
Check out my app Neutron Drive:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-neutron-
driv...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-neutron-
drive/hjmodhnpiombojkgckmmhjhihfhphajp)

It lets you connect a Linux machine to the editor (Neutron Beam) so you can
code remotely. It also supports Google Drive and the Local File System for
editing files.

~~~
Stubb
Looks like your app has editing covered. How about compiling & running code
through the browser?

~~~
cyberpanther
I just used ssh and if you need a GUI then you can use chrome remote desktop,
it works with Linux now too:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-
desk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-
desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp)

~~~
Stubb
Neat solutions. I've edited my question to include some other details. In
short, everything needs to run in the browser, and I'm not sure if Chrome is
an option, it may just be IE or Firefox.

~~~
cyberpanther
Chrome is installable on locked down Windows boxes because it only puts stuff
in the user area. They did this a while ago because they know IT departments
suck :-)

